
Tutorial on the Wavelet Transform - ColinWright
http://users.rowan.edu/~polikar/WAVELETS/WTtutorial.html
======
lutusp
Yipes. This is the worst page/site design I have ever seen. If there was
worldwide contest right now, this site would be in the top ten worst designs.

I would love to read these articles, but blocky white text on a blue-black
background? Visited links go from yellow to dark blue, in other words, they
disappear against the blue background.

Bad font choice, bad rendering, bad background, bad overall design. And
absolutely atrocious math rendering:

x(t)=cos(2 * pi * 10 * t)+cos(2 * pi * 25 * t)+cos(2 * pi * 50 * t)+cos(2 * pi
* 100 * t)

Instead of either a graphic image of an equation, or something like MathJax to
render the math properly.

This represents a missed opportunity to attract readers to what is probably a
worthwhile exposition on wavelets.

